# L1 Service



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

After some advice please.

Having owned an L1 for a good few years now i'm at point were i'm ready to either carry out full service on it or purchase new/2nd hand model.

Originally purchased off Dave 2nd hand.

Many shots later im needing to service it renew seals etc. As its starting to leak from Head slightly.

What do i need to service it and anyone in NW able to carry this out for me or assist me in carrying this out myself.

TBH i've left this far too long to service however its still knocking out superb coffee.

thanks Paul


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like you just need to change the seals, there is water getting past the top seal of water is coming out of the top of the group. A group service is fairly simple just jump on the Londinium site for videos.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

stevogums said:


> After some advice please.
> 
> Having owned an L1 for a good few years now i'm at point were i'm ready to either carry out full service on it or purchase new/2nd hand model.
> 
> ...


 Let me know how you get on. This will be something I should tackle in the near future, as I have recently acquired an older model myself (although no leaks or apparent problems, yet).


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

stevogums said:


> After some advice please.
> 
> Having owned an L1 for a good few years now i'm at point were i'm ready to either carry out full service on it or purchase new/2nd hand model.
> 
> ...


 If you decide to do it yourself, these videos should get you through alright:

https://londiniumespresso.com/forum/permanent-file/743-video-changing-the-piston-and-portafilter-seals


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Thanks all best place to source seals etc.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/copy-of-astoria-modern-lever-group-v-rings

Would this do the trick for service kit?

Already got the grease and are these quick quick to order from?

Including IMS basket and grouphead seal

Or do i buy service kit from Londinium?

what seals are better?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Having run one group on Londinium seals and one on cafelat seals, I find the cafelat seals go longer between regreasing, the Londinium ones will let you know when need re greasing. However, all is not rosy in the cafelat camp as these will be sent from the far east whereas you should get Londinium seals in a couple of days.

Personally prefer the cafelat grouphead portafilter seal over anything hard rubber so have these on both groups and they still supple after a couple of years regular use / cleanings.

The cafelat ones will be a little easier to get on than the Londinium ones as they are less rigid as well.

Please note : there's nothing wrong with the Londinium seals, just down to personal preference at the end of the day.

Hope of help

John


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Thanks John.

Shipping is quite expensive works out 53 quid for 4 seals and ims basket 6 to 12 days delivery.

Londinium 61 quid for full service kit and basket quicker delivery i would assume.

Not ims shower screen though

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/londinium-i-full-service-kit


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

stevogums said:


> https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/copy-of-astoria-modern-lever-group-v-rings
> 
> Would this do the trick for service kit?
> 
> ...


 That is really up for debate.

I much prefer the cafelat seals but they did take a while to bed in for some reason. The Londinium ones fit better but they're made of rubber and can dry out. Pretty simple to change whichever way you go.

Andy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

stevogums said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Shipping is quite expensive works out 53 quid for 4 seals and ims basket 6 to 12 days delivery.
> 
> ...


 48 US dollars is what i Paid to them 2 days ago for the 4 seals. The postage is $6.50 which is actually a lot less than Londinium charge!....but I accept you get the service kit for a few quid more but of course you might not need it all


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Reason the cafelat order is big dearer is due to me opting for the dearest postage which is $29

May opt for cheaper postage as I'm not in that much of rush .estimate on the cheaper postage an be up to 60 days i read. This time of year it's gonna be bad a!so.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Ordered from Cafelat £38 delivered for 3 piston rings shower seal and ims screen.

Hopefully not too long a wait.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad I spotted this. I have ordered the silicon rings this evening. 
Ease of fitting swayed it for me


----------



## Jontyuk (May 1, 2016)

Can someone tell me the correct sizes for cafelat silicon rings for my L1 please.

Thanks


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Jontyuk said:


> Can someone tell me the correct sizes for cafelat silicon rings for my L1 please.
> Thanks


Follow the link above, it takes you to the correct ones


----------

